# General work permit process



## adinkona (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,

It looks like SA govt has made new immigration law with effect from 26 May 2014.Please let me clarify on what changes were made in general work permit process.

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Adi


----------



## cjaphet (Jun 24, 2014)

adinkona said:


> Hi,
> 
> It looks like SA govt has made new immigration law with effect from 26 May 2014.Please let me clarify on what changes were made in general work permit process.
> 
> ...


_
"The Department of Home Affairs has recently introduced a new set of immigration regulations/rules to be imposed by “1st June 2014”. Home Affairs has recently enforced a new set of requirements against an application for a “General Work Permit” which will be assessed by the Department of Labour. The Department of Labour is committed to completing this process within in a 30 day period, following a receipt of a complete application. The Department of Labour will conduct an on-site inspection at the designated work place to check that employers are complying with all labour laws."_

This is really the most important change everything else is the same, also you need to do the whole SAQA thing


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

There are many, many changes for that visa. What specifically do you want to know and what is your aim?


----------



## adinkona (Jun 13, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> There are many, many changes for that visa. What specifically do you want to know and what is your aim?


I got the job offer from SA so i want apply general work permit from India so please let me know end to edn process for the same.

I have applied SAQA and it is evaluated as well.

Thanks
Adi


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The end-to-end process is different for every person and job offer. However, it is also the most difficult of work visas. In short, you will now have to get approval from the Department of Labour and they have not even readied their division to handle the applications yet.

Can you not try for a Critical Skills Work Visa?


----------

